# Trails im Königsforst



## Scaryman (27. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin häufig im Königsforst bei Köln-Rath unterwegs und suche immer wieder schöne Trails. Mittlerweile kenne ich schon recht viele der "offensichtlichen" Trails im Königsforst und finde immer weniger neue Trails. 

Daher wollte ich mfragen ob jemand noch ein paar gute Trails aus dem Königsforst kennt und evtl. die GPS Position verraten möchte oder mit mir eine Runde im Wald drehen kann. Dabei kann man auch wunderbar Trails austauschen.


----------



## juchhu (27. August 2009)

Scaryman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin häufig im Königsforst bei Köln-Rath unterwegs und suche immer wieder schöne Trails. Mittlerweile kenne ich schon recht viele der "offensichtlichen" Trails im Königsforst und finde immer weniger neue Trails.
> 
> Daher wollte ich mfragen ob jemand noch ein paar gute Trails aus dem Königsforst kennt und evtl. die GPS Position verraten möchte oder mit mir eine Runde im Wald drehen kann. Dabei kann man auch wunderbar Trails austauschen.



Kennen und verraten ist sicher kein Problem, nur mit den GPS-Positionen sind die Meisten hier im Forum nicht mehr ganz so freizügig.

Mitfahren ist sicher die beste Alternative.
Entweder hier oder da.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. August 2009)

Vielleicht findest du noch etwas auf http://frosthelm.de/ 

In Richtung Forsbach gibt es schone Abfahrts-Trails...


----------



## Jajaja (29. August 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Mitfahren ist sicher die beste Alternative.
> Entweder hier VG Martin



Mach das mal so. Und wenn Du dann *Zwangs*mitglied geworden bist, zeigen die dir auch einige FABs (Forstautobahnen), die Du alleine nie gefunden hättest. Die werden Dir dann aber immerhin als S27 verkauft ...


----------



## Kelchnase (29. August 2009)

vollpfosten


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. August 2009)

Wer jetzt


----------

